# Socializing an older Maltese?



## Rihanna (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a 6 1/2 year old Maltese, Riley, who has been with us since he was a pup. He has always been quite fearful and then aggressive. I have had many dogs in my lifetime, but never one who behaved like him. Although he had the same experiences our beagle did (they are 6 months apart), perhaps we didn't give him the proper socialization for his personality needs. 

I really want to work with him over the summer while the kids are out of school and my schedule is super flexible. Has anyone helped an older dog overcome their fears? I read the post about exposing a pup to a few new things each week with lots of positive reinforcement and treats, and saw that the same could be successful with an older dog, but that it would be a slower process.

Any specific ideas, order of things to do, limitations etc. would be so helpful. I love this little guy, but he is difficult for the rest of my family.

Thanks!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i can recommend 2 great books that will help you with riley:

scaredy dog! understanding and rehabilitating your reactive dog

and
click to calm-healing the aggressive dog

i have found that it also helps tremendously to work with a professional trainer that uses positive training methods to evaluate your dog, advise you on your timing (for clicking, treats, praise, management, etc.). 

and my last bit of advice is to make sure you have a HIGH VALUE treat for riley when you are working on desensitizing anything that causes an aggressive/reactive response. i got lazy and was using my regular treats (bravo bonus bites in cod) when i worked with stuart on walks and his behavior was regressing. finally the light bulb went off and i brought some leftover steak (no onions used in cooking) with me and he is GREAT! his focus is fantastic and while he is not perfect, he is definitely manageable, has great impulse control (able to recover quickly after an outburst) and 1000% better. 

hth and good luck with your baby!


----------



## Rihanna (Jun 22, 2011)

tamizami, thank you for your recommendations! I checked my books and have Scaredy Dog! So I'll be re-reading that one and looking for the other. Unfortunately right now a pro is out of our budget, but that doesn't mean it will always be!


----------

